# screen printing basics: 4 color process versus spot color?



## sachi (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi! New to the forums, have been reading through much information on the forums - thank you for the great site. With regard to 4 color print processes, when determining the number of colors, do half tones or varients of one color constitute an additional color? (water-based inks) In trying to control printing costs, which method is the best to use - 4 color process or spot printing and why? I want to understand how I am going to print before my graphics people develop the artwork. I am also interested in the direct to garment? is this the correct term? printing process - I believe someone stated they are using this with water based inks? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

I think this thread should give you a good starter on the differences between the two: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t14427.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

sachi said:


> With regard to 4 color print processes, when determining the number of colors, do half tones or varients of one color constitute an additional color?


Half-tones: no.
Variations: Yes (you mean like tints, yeah?)



sachi said:


> In trying to control printing costs, which method is the best to use - 4 color process or spot printing and why?


Spot, because it's cheaper... which is generally what you're after when trying to control printing costs. It will restrict your colour palette though, so you'll have to design accordingly.


----------



## sachi (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks! Can I achieve vibrant colors with spot printing on white or light tees? (water-based inks) Any suggestions on what specs I need to provide my graphic artists in terms of color separation? I realize printers can do this for me, however, I want to control this process to enhance the artwork. One of the the persons I am working with has good experience with this, but I tend to be a "devil in the details" kind of person who wants to understand as much as possible.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

sachi said:


> Thanks! Can I achieve vibrant colors with spot printing on white or light tees? (water-based inks)


Yup, no problem at all. If anything spot colour will give you a more vibrant result than process. With spot if you want green you print green, if you want purple you print purple, etc., process is CMYK.



sachi said:


> Any suggestions on what specs I need to provide my graphic artists in terms of color separation?


Partly depends on what program you're working in. There's not much you really need to do though - if the art is neat, high resolution, no weird layers that might confuse someone as to why they're there, etc. it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Also if the guy your working with knows his stuff than let him do his job. Just sit back and take notes on everything. There is a ton of stuff to learn and if you dont know much you can actually mess things up by not listening to the expert.

Things you should learn on the art/pre production end

halftones, halftone shapes, angles, dot gain
dif types of separations/prints
4-clr process, simulated process, index, duotone, spot
general color theory knowledge
trapping & choking
using overprints
solid underbase v/s halftone underbase
minimal requirements for elements such as line width, font point size
How colors are effected with underbase and without

this will keep you busy for quite a while


----------



## sachi (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, all! And yes, this should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

good luck and post any questions you may have. We're all here to help and learn


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

What a great thread! I have been thinking about going into screen printing. This will be great stuff to learn through this thread!


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess (Dec 5, 2005)

With 4-color processing, or CMYK printing, the screen printer has to blend colors together to reach a specific color spectrum. It's like printing yellow on top of blue to make green. Very complicated printing, and that's why it's a whole lot more to have printed. 

Stick with spot-color artwork. It's easier to have printed, cheaper on your wallet and the end results are exactly what you asked for.


----------

